# Alphanabol by omega labs



## Shirty (Feb 9, 2013)

I have some alphanabol by omega labs. They are 20mg and I'm told by a lot of people this stuff is usually bunk or way underdosed if I'm lucky? So far I don't feel anything. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## girpy (Feb 9, 2013)

Where did you get it from? I have heard of lots of bunk/faked omega labs, if you didn't get it straight from Mexgear I would say it could very well be fake.


----------



## Shirty (Feb 9, 2013)

That's where I got it from but no effect. It checks out on the site but so do all the bunk products. I'm not bashing any brand I just want something that works that's it.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 9, 2013)

How long have you been using it for?


----------



## girpy (Feb 9, 2013)

what dose are you taking and how long have you been on it? I would also PM one of their reps, all of them at top notch and will be able to help you out no problem I am sure. I can PM you some places I know sell good dbol if you like, tried plenty of them myself.


----------



## Shirty (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm talking to mex now. I know he doesn't make this stuff himself but I'm going with either syd group or xt labs from this point if anything gets resolved.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 9, 2013)

you been using this stuff for 2 days or a week?


----------



## Shirty (Feb 9, 2013)

I've been taking for only 3 days but at like 40mg day. Nothing though.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 9, 2013)

Shirty said:


> I've been taking for only 3 days but at like 40mg day. Nothing though.



you complaining because you arent seeing results after 3 days??? Give it a week, then if you arent feeling fuller, then MAYBE, just maybe you have a reason to bother mex about his stuff. or perhaps its the diet


----------



## Shirty (Feb 9, 2013)

Its been taken care of.


----------



## Shirty (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm going to let y'all know at end of week at 40mg Ed.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 9, 2013)

Sounds good. 3 days is too early to begin SEEING effects, but you may notice some slight changes after a few days if you are really in tune with your body. Just give it a few more days. A feeling of well-being, change in appetite(good or bad), fullness, oily skin, water retention, extra endurance... all things you will feel most likely before you actually see the results


----------

